# Cockapoo coat change?



## Oliverpoo (Mar 7, 2018)

My little nugget just had his 10 week check up. He was 3.4 pounds. His hair has some wave to it but definitely not curls. His back seems straighter (but had a little kink) but as I lift up to see all the color changes, it looks like it might be coming in a little wavy. How did your Cockapoo’s coat change? Did it get wavier as they grew? Here’s a few pictures of his coat.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Our Millies coat definitely got curlier as she grew up. She was about 1yr old when it went curly.


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Our girl, Luna, was completely straight when we got her at 4 months old. Looking at her, she just looked like a cocker spaniel! She's now 7 months old. 

The fur on her back has now gone curly, and they're really tight curls! Over the last month her tail has become more feathery as it was really short fur there before. Her face is still really smooth and she still looks more like a cocker spaniel haha. I've not seen another cockapoo with a face like hers, so I'm intrigued as to whether it will continue to change!


----------



## Oliverpoo (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you have pictures of Luna’s transformation? I bet that is something fun to watch. I’d love to see pictures : )

I’d love to see pictures of Millie’s coat too! Did her coat look similar to Auggie’s?


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah of course!! It's been really interesting to watch. The first photo was taken the day we got her and there was a slight wave to her coat by her neck but other than that it was straight! In the second photo you can see how curly it is now on her back but the third one is a recent one of her face, which hasn't changed at all! 

It's quite a silky texture as well, so I'm intrigued as to whether it will change as she matures more!


----------



## Oliverpoo (Mar 7, 2018)

NovaLuna said:


> Yeah of course!! It's been really interesting to watch. The first photo was taken the day we got her and there was a slight wave to her coat by her neck but other than that it was straight! In the second photo you can see how curly it is now on her back but the third one is a recent one of her face, which hasn't changed at all!
> 
> It's quite a silky texture as well, so I'm intrigued as to whether it will change as she matures more!


She is definitely curling up! Thanks so much for sharing. That face is so very sweet! I’m sure you’re in love!

I don’t have a clue what Auggie’s coat will do. It’s a mystery. Lol His size will be a mystery too. I just weighted him yesterday at 11.5 weeks and he was 4 pounds exactly. Just seems so small....hopefully he starts growing soon. : )


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Auggie is certainly a cutie! He's a stunning colour! 

We took Luna to the vets a couple of weeks ago and the vet seems to think she's about the size she will stay now, she said she might grow a tiny bit more but her frame is definitely there. She's roughly 10 kilo now.

She still seems really small in comparison with other cockapoos I've known but she has quite a petite frame I think, plus at the minute her fur is still quite short, so maybe that is making her look smaller!


----------

